

Best method for grabbing contacts? - DanBlake

Looking for something like http://twitter.com/invitations/find_on_other_networks<p>There are a few scripts I have found but none that look like they are frequently updated. Anyone have some working knowledge?
======
dacort
Well every provider has different access methods, of course.

Google's is probably the easiest since you can easily just supply a
username/password (note: I believe they support OAuth as well, which would be
the preferred means of accessing sensitive data instead of asking users for
their password) and utilize their contacts API.
<http://code.google.com/apis/contacts/>

When I looked at this several months back, it seemed there had been a few
libraries to abstract this at one point, but they eventually gave up. Possibly
because the other systems don't/didn't place as nice as google. But there is:
<http://developer.yahoo.com/addressbook/> and <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bb447750.aspx>

